# Fugue



## Jord

Could anyone help me on fugues? I don't really have any idea other than instruments building on each other
I can't really understand what the information on the internet is explaining


----------



## jani

Check out this video


----------



## drpraetorus

I don't know how much you know so it's hard to know where to start. But, here goes. 

A fugue is a musical procedure rather than a form. It does not have the exposition, development, recapitulation like sonata allegro form. A fugue goes from where you start and ends where you feel it should. 

It is a counterpointe procedure. That is, it has two or more "independent" lines of music running against each other. The melodies from which these lines or "voices" arise are called the "subjects". The subjects are designed to contrast with each other, and in Common Practice style (Bach, Beethoven, Brahms etc.) are designed to harmonize with each other. In Common Practice style, they also need to follow ther rules of harmony in that there are no parallel 5ths or 8ths and they need to be invertable. That is Subject 1 can be either on top or below subject 2 and they still harmonize and follow the rules. There can be any number of subjects you want, but they all have to follow the harmonic rules. The most I can remember Bach having is 5. 2 is much easier. The number of voices is also open. 2 is a minimum. 3 and 4 are quite common. 

The best way to learn how fuguesd work is to analyse some. I would suggest that you buy a copy of books 1 and 2 of "The Well Tempered Clavier" and "The Art of the Fugue". Look at the fugues in there and block them out. Where are the subjects? How many are there? How many voices are there? Which voice enters with the first subject, second subject etc. One of the nice things about the Art of the Fugue is that it has the voices written out in choral form so you can see the voices more easily than in the Well Tempered clavier. Don't worry about harmony on the first analysis. You're only looking for the large procedure. Once you are familiar with the overall procedure, start looking at the harmonics. This is important if you are trying to sound like Bach and friends. It is also important because there is a difference in how a minor key fugue is opened and a major key. 

I forgot. There are names for the different section of a fugue. It is important to know them because it makes things easier to talk about. The opening of the fugue, where the voices enter separately with their statments of the subjects is called the "exposition". Ther places in the fugue where the subjects are run against each other are called "episodes". 

Although it would be absolutely the best thing if you could play the fugues on your own harsichord, it would be a good idea to get recordings of Well Tempered etc. and Art of the Fugue. 

If you have a specific question or an example to discuss, please feel free.


----------



## Jord

Thanks for the help


----------



## BurningDesire

drpraetorus said:


> A fugue is a musical procedure rather than a form. It does not have the exposition, development, recapitulation like sonata allegro form. A fugue goes from where you start and ends where you feel it should. .......
> 
> I forgot. There are names for the different section of a fugue. It is important to know them because it makes things easier to talk about. The opening of the fugue, where the voices enter separately with their statments of the subjects is called the "exposition". Ther places in the fugue where the subjects are run against each other are called "episodes".


Not exactly true. A fugue is sort of a form as well as a procedure, it's just more open than standard sonata form, but there is a fairly standard form to most fugues as it is. You talk about sections? That's your clue that this is a form, and can be analyzed as such. Far more standardized than other forms like the prelude.


----------



## jani

Fugue is that form what almost gives you a headache when you are writing your first one.


----------



## ErinD

Here's a fugue that explains how to write a fugue


----------



## Jord

ErinD said:


> Here's a fugue that explains how to write a fugue


Ace! Catchy and explained it :lol: was too lazy too watch the video Jani posted on fugues but i'm gonna get the book 'Art of the Fugue' soon, thanks guys


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Before you compose a fugue, how much do you know about species counterpoint?


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> Check out this video





ErinD said:


> Here's a fugue that explains how to write a fugue


Thanks for these.

The first, long and slow, but he did try to explain as it went. Pity he didn't play each section as he went along, just to confirm what he was explaining. The second went to the other extreme, playing - and illustrating, but without explaining what was going on. For example, when the second voice came in, it didn't sound as though it was playing the subject, but a slight variation on it (aside from it being the voice above of course). Is that 'permitted'?


----------



## Jord

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Before you compose a fugue, how much do you know about species counterpoint?


I don't know what species counterpoint is but what i know about counterpoint (please correct me if i'm wrong) 2 or more melodies with different rhythms harmonising with each other, and the melodies don't really have any relation other than the same key signature and commonly only harmonises in 3rds, 5ths or 6ths


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Jord said:


> I don't know what species counterpoint is but what i know about counterpoint (please correct me if i'm wrong) 2 or more melodies with different rhythms harmonising with each other, and the melodies don't really have any relation other than the same key signature and commonly only harmonises in 3rds, 5ths or 6ths


Good, good, but before you compose your fugue it would help a lot if you read this: http://www.opus28.co.uk/Fux_Gradus.pdf


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> Check out this video


He was also right about not knowing translations from Latin...'fugue' is 'chase' but also 'flight' (see Wikipedia)...the connection between the two being immediately obvious.


----------



## Jord

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Good, good, but before you compose your fugue it would help a lot if you read this: http://www.opus28.co.uk/Fux_Gradus.pdf


I can't be bothered to read it all on my computer :lol: i was looking at the book 'Art of the Fugue' http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fugue-Kalmu...1X/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1348398256&sr=8-14

Would you recommend me get this book or the link you sent me?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Well, Fux's book was studied by Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven and Bach held it in high regard.


----------



## Jord

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well, Fux's book was studied by Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven and Bach held it in high regard.


Fux's book it is then! :lol:


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well, Fux's book was studied by Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven and Bach held it in high regard.


Bach Studied it too? It made me think that the text would be something like this(before i opened the link) " Thus thou shall not use the devils tone, or you shall burn in the purgatory"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Bach Studied it too? It made me think that the text would be something like this(before i opened the link) " Thus thou shall not use the devils tone, or you shall burn in the purgatory"


Well, I don't know if he studied it, but he certainly held it in high regard.

:lol: That had me laughing a little too loudly.


----------

